# فيلم رائع للغواصة دولفين



## anouer_kar (21 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم اخواني الكرام:
الفيلم من النوع التوثيقي و يروي رحلة استطلاع لمفخرة الصناعة الالمانية الدولفين
http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=92FlZp6K-KU
لتنزيل الفيلم يمكنكم الولوج الى موقع
http://keepvid.com
و ادخال الكود الخاص بالفيلم ...مثال:
http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=92FlZp6K-KU
و لتنزيل برنامج تشغيل الفيلم يجب تنزيل برمجية Free FLV Player
من على هذا الرابط
http://applian.com/flvplayer/?src=KeepvidPlay
مع ضرورة اضافة .flv​الى اسم الفيلم المنزل "تغيير الصيغة"
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
هناك استعملت الكلمة الالمانية : Unterseeboot خلال بحثي على موقع الافلام :
http://www.youtube.com
يمكنكم استعمال معاني كلمة الغواصة بلغات اخرى اي ترجمتها الى لغات اخرى عن طريق هذا الموقع الرائع :
http://www.google.com/translate_t

تحياتي اليكم و الله الموفق

*
*


----------



## Eng-Maher (21 أغسطس 2007)

جارى التحميل واشعارك بأذن الله عن الموضوع


----------



## anouer_kar (21 أغسطس 2007)

Eng-Maher قال:


> جارى التحميل واشعارك بأذن الله عن الموضوع


في انتظار رايك اخي ماهر
تحياتي لك من تونس الحبيبة


----------



## Eng-Maher (21 أغسطس 2007)

الفيلم رائع رائع ومشكور على الشرح اخى العزيز الف شكر
وكمان تقريبا بديت بمشاركه رائعه اكيد انت مهندس ممتاز بارك الله فيك


----------



## anouer_kar (22 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليك ماهر ...في الحقيقة لست مهندس بل مساعد مهندس في الاعلامية الصناعية...


----------



## anouer_kar (22 أغسطس 2007)

ارجو الاستفادة للجميع


----------

